# Expecting a BLOCKBUSTER??????



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Are Philly fans expecting a BLOCKBUSTER trade this offseason?I DONT think u should put Ivy on the block,cuz u sure as HELL arent gonna get equal value in return.What are the Philly fans hoping will happen and who are u hoping you'll get?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> *Are Philly fans expecting a BLOCKBUSTER trade this offseason?I DONT think u should put Ivy on the block,cuz u sure as HELL arent gonna get equal value in return.What are the Philly fans hoping will happen and who are u hoping you'll get? *


Iverson for a guy who practises and shoots it at over .400

Seems pretty fair to me


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Expecting a BLOCKBUSTER??????*



> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> Iverson for a guy who practises and shoots it at over .400
> ...


Iverson for Kobe. I'd do it in a heartbeat


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*haha*

Kobe 4 Iverson, interesting......... too bad sixer fans hate on Kobe that much, I really don't think this guy is that bad. Everyone is out to get him, he is a great player with a great sense of who was great before him.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

*Kobe 4 Iverson*

I dont think Philly fans would like that, but they would have to get used to it.  At least it would get Iverson his first Championship ring.:laugh:


----------



## Baggs10 (Jun 13, 2002)

*expecting a blockbuster*

have you forgatten that AI led us to the finals 2 seasons ago?? How much did he practice then? none. noone made a big stink about it bc we were winning. You guys are nuts if you trade AI. and for the record, Kobe does not want out of LA bc he will probably never win another ring without Big Shaq and he knows it.

What we need is help at the 4 spot. I like the malik rose idea, but I would like to bring 'sheed home so we can make another push for a ring. Am I off base??? I'm not sure how much 'sheed makes, but I would like to see him on the baseline with Deke. I think AI would welcome him with his toughness so he can get his back when he gets abused going to the hole. Rasheed's ability to post up and shoot from behins the arc will definateky open up things for AI.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*hey!*

we all know that kobe is n't getting traded. YOu don't mess with success. And we know Iverson didn't go to practice, but ithe success didn't last long, he s gotta go to practice plain and simple.


----------

